# 10 Travel Destinations to Take the Kids Before They Grow Up



## FinOllers (7 mo ago)

Great article! I didn't even know that we have such beautiful places in the USA, where there are not many buildings and where you can just contemplate the beauty of nature. We will go to Yellowstone National Park, U.S.A., this summer because I have a friend there and I think she will not mind us staying with her. Also, many friends suggested I visit Portugal because there is very beautiful nature, excellent weather, and many cities with beautiful architecture there. I think we will book a free tour on https://www.freetour.com/lisbon. Immediately upon arriving in Lisbon, we will explore the city.


----------



## rnruns10 (1 mo ago)

We did almost 17000 miles this summer on the road and saw all the ones listed on the article in the US. I will say those that were off the beaten path they enjoyed even more because there were no crowds. We found hot springs that we had to ourselves as a family in New Mexico and Idaho.


----------



## nafankotika (8 d ago)

This is very relevant to me right now. We are going on a family trip and I was worried that I wouldn't be able to think of something interesting. Of course we have already chosen a hotel and booked a room, but I would like something else amazing and unusual. Thank you!


----------



## budgetuniform (8 mo ago)

Great article! I didn't even know that we have such beautiful places in the USA, where there are not many buildings and where you can just contemplate the beauty of nature. https://budgetuniform.ae/medical-uf/


----------



## hundal (3 mo ago)

Great places, which really create knowledge in children.


----------

